# Vostok Dual Boiler Lever 1 group (information thread)



## DavecUK

I thought people might be interested to see a few renderings of the Vostok 1 group lever. This is before any steel is cut and a quick render set of the overall machine design in the software CAD program. Still fluid at the moment is the size of the machine (and some design aspects). I am recommending they make it a fair bit smaller than they currently have in the CAD system, but still keep a fairly large service boiler size. I'm sure the designer will be interested to see your comments. There are 5 renderings currently in the album, just click the image.


----------



## 4085

Cant wait to see the other pics!


----------



## Mrboots2u

this could be the best looking machine that ACS - ambient have done


----------



## Mrboots2u

cups might struggle on the top tho


----------



## 4085

click on the photo, then when the next page loads click on the camera icon next o dave name

it is stunning


----------



## Paolo_Cortese

I hope that now are visible


----------



## Paolo_Cortese

Another one


----------



## 4085

in case anyone struggles


----------



## Paolo_Cortese

The last rendering


----------



## 4085

Ok,just going on looks alone. I like it. From some angles an ugly duckling, from others, a beautiful swan. The colour of the electronics panel really brings the front of the machine alive.

Would a consideration be to move it up above the steam wand, so it will not get splashed etc. If it stays as stainless steel, thats a lot of polishing to keep it looking nice. Like myNota for the reason it uses brushed steel which just needs a wipe. Of course, you could offer colour coded panels to reduce this down. Hard to get any persoectiveon size though


----------



## coffeechap

its really nice paolo, i like it a lot


----------



## johnealey

Very nice Paolo (and thanks Dave).

Will the 2 group look similar?

John


----------



## ronsil

That looks very attractive. Look forward to seeing the two group


----------



## Tewdric

Looks like the Dr Who K9 with a hardon.


----------



## Paolo_Cortese

Thanks for your comments. The two groups will be the same, as soon as I can i'll post some pictures as well.


----------



## johnealey

Thanks Paolo, You might have guessed that Ronsil and myself have more than a passing interest in the 2 group 

John


----------



## CallumT

Interesting to see how this pans out, ETA on availability?


----------



## GCGlasgow

Purely on aesthetics I'm not keen, The different coloured electronic panel I think looks cheap and don't like the space under the drip tray. Hot water and steam knobs not that attractive either. Not trying to be negative, just my opinion on looks.


----------



## Yes Row

Looking nice, price and availability will be interesting, but it's ability to satisfy in the cup be more interesting!


----------



## oursus

Looks like some huge cyber beetle coming at you!


----------



## cdnpaul

The renderings make it look a bit too narrow to me. As a result, the coloured electronic panel seems a bit too large for the space. I thought they nailed it with the 3 group version they were showing. Having said that, the innovations are so cool that I'd buy it w/o any panels just to get my hands on it!


----------



## risky

Space between the head and the tray looks a bit tight? Also not keen on the knobs but otherwise think it looks very nice.


----------



## 4085

Can I ask why you have built in a water tap? An open question to anyone, is who actually uses it? You cannot make coffee with it, or tea (as 123 degrees is far too hot) then what function does it serve, other than looks. You would;d save a fair bit by excluding it.

I will start a new thread off regarding water taps!


----------



## mathof

dfk41 said:


> Can I ask why you have built in a water tap? An open question to anyone, is who actually uses it? You cannot make coffee with it, or tea (as 123 degrees is far too hot) then what function does it serve, other than looks. You would;d save a fair bit by excluding it.
> 
> I will start a new thread off regarding water taps!


I use mine for warming cups and making French Press (I pour into a pyrex measuring jug and transfer to the glass cylinder of the press. This process gives me the right amount of water at the right temperature.)

Matt


----------



## mathof

It looks nice enough and the specs are brilliant, but I dislike the name. Vostok (1st Soviet spaceship) has nothing to do with coffee and the word, in English anyway, is hardly euphonious. Italian has so many lovely sounding words, why borrow from other languages?

Matt


----------



## Paolo_Cortese

Probabily on this model I'll add a system to set the service water temp


----------



## ronsil

Paolo_Cortese said:


> Probabily on this model I'll add a system to set the service water temp


Doing that would make a good sales point for people wanting to make tea on the Machine.


----------



## mathof

Paolo_Cortese said:


> Probabily on this model I'll add a system to set the service water temp


Excellent idea.


----------



## Paolo5

dfk41 said:


> Can I ask why you have built in a water tap? An open question to anyone, is who actually uses it? You cannot make coffee with it, or tea (as 123 degrees is far too hot) then what function does it serve, other than looks. You would;d save a fair bit by excluding it.
> 
> I will start a new thread off regarding water taps!


I agree with you all the way.

I use a kettle for hot water.


----------



## Tewdric

It can't be any more than 100 deg (at 1 atm) once it's come out if the tap as liquid water.

ah ignore that just found the other thread!


----------



## cdnpaul

Paolo_Cortese said:


> Probabily on this model I'll add a system to set the service water temp


This would be brilliant especially if the desired temperature can be set by the user.


----------



## Jon

Aren't there issues with using coffee machines as kettles - I am sure @DavecUK warned against this?


----------



## 7493

jonc said:


> Aren't there issues with using coffee machines as kettles - I am sure @DavecUK warned against this?


I agree and just realised when I mentioned DaveC in the other thread about hot water taps I meant DavecUK...

From his post on there he seems to think they are a good idea just don't use them for making tea etc.


----------



## grumpydaddy

Personally I find the angularity not to my taste having long been a function over form guy and I would expect joysticks instead of knobs for a look that is more in keeping. The drip tray looks shallow and too close to the group..... but that may just be an optical illusion. The concept of a DB lever is somewhat enticing as is control of temps .


----------



## h1udd

I am all for aesthetics and stuff looking the part ... But not at the expense of usefulness. The agile of the back means you have reduced the cup warming area by about 40% ... Being able to keep a few cups and glasses on the top is essential in my book ... Likewise the drip tray looks rather inadequate for dumping any amount of liquid into.

apart from that .. Loving the look and dual Boiler on z lever om nom nom


----------



## Paolo5

Many thanks to Paolo Cortese and Dave Corby for sharing information of the Vostok in this thread...much appreciated!

It must be really encouraging for ACS to have so much interest in their new concept machine!

I really like the following proposed Vostok features:-

*double boiler -great to be able to turn that service boiler off.

*cartridge heaters in the group for accurate temperature control and super-quick warmup times. (This is a boon for large group lever machines. I have a Brugnetti Aurora that gets little use mainly because it takes so long to reach operating temperature.)

*pre-infusion programmable for pressure and duration.

*the CAD drawings. The machine looks really interesting and aesthetically pleasing to my eyes.

I know from owning a Vesuvius for over a year now just how much effort and care went into the design and development (thanks Paolo Cortese and Dave Corby!) of this machine and it is comforting to know that this same process seems to be in place for the Vostok.

What features to add to make this a truly unique machine?

I reckon that the only thing missing from this lever would be a group pressure gauge. This would be my idea of bliss.

A Portapresso Rossa has one and it is a great frame of reference during a shot.








In the same way that the Vesuvius has become famous for its pressure profiling ability, it would be great to be able to make pressure adjustments to the shot of the Vostok in a measured way by having a hand on the lever and an eye on the gauge...encouraging or retarding the spring's force while it is decompressing during a shot ala pressure profiling....above and beyond the natural profile of a decompressing spring which creates a declining pressure.

It is both interesting and exciting to see this concept unfurl. Can't wait....I want one!


----------



## 7493

The concept is delicious! The devil is in the detail...


----------



## Thecatlinux

Too many opposing angles and loads of different parts to the panels may create unwanted costs and difficulty in production .

I would be interested to know where the design influences come from .

on the upside nice to see something different and of course it's has got one essential bit right .


----------



## PuFFaH

I would prefer the back to be at 90 degrees to the Base. As a home user I would want this on a unit with its back to the wall. The design so far seems to be geared towards free standing. I also would like to see a larger surface on top for cup storage. If a group pressure gauge was added along with the others then I would sell my Series1 1954 Land Rover to buy a 2 group.


----------



## 4085

Bearing in mind that this is only at CAD stage, then all comments are good. But, I would question and ask how many cups people tend to store on the cup warmers in a domestic environment without stacking. I use 75% of my available space and I get 4 x 6 ounce mugs, 2 x 6 ounce cups, 2 tumblers, one 3 ounce cup, a shot glass and an espresso cup, but, I can stack on all except themes and I do not use the area where the water tank is which is down the right side, so, thats 11


----------



## PuFFaH

Is the design for tank and plumbed options?


----------



## TomBurtonArt

I'm with grumpydaddy, joysticks would be better UI for steam & water and more inkeeping with the contemporary style.


----------



## NickR

I would loose the coloured buttons in a favour of an App. The App could have loads of functions - auto on, shot timer, etc etc. All without messing up the front of the machine. Rocket have done this on their new R60V Pressure Profile Espresso Machine. No idea where the electronics were sourced from but could save alot of deveopment costs if these could be bought in rather than developed in house.

I think the machine looks great, but as others have said, the back needs to be vertical for most domestic settings.


----------



## 4085

Thats a good idea NickR......I wonder what the boffins think of it?


----------



## PuFFaH

Not another app PLEASE!

I like the display as is, though I'm sure it's position could be better. I also hope the control display will be basic and not layered with sub menus etc which only serve to annoy the user. Something like the display showing a timer with manual start as the default screen with other controls accessed with one press of a button.

I am looking forward to seeing the 2 group model I'm interested in and what footprint all the models will have and how these poor fellows designing and building these machines will acomplish everyone's expectations.

Good luck!


----------



## Mrboots2u

It's an interesting dilemma - on one had plus points for levers are ease of repair and maintenance and less to go wrong . The design of where bits go ( to keep them safe ) in the Vesuvius is top notch though , so would expect similar care and attention on this too


----------



## PuFFaH

Gone quiet, is the machine progressing along ok


----------



## DavecUK

PuFFaH said:


> Gone quiet, is the machine progressing along ok


Yes, but they are busy, its a small operation all hand built and they have commercial expectations to meet as well. I'm still hoping to get a prototype to play with and comment on before they start production. This could be a few months away....but I'm quite busy with a few projects at the moment, so that suits me well. The prototype will be coming direct to me, not via any retailer.


----------



## PuFFaH

I'm looking forward to hearing your assessment of the prototype, cheers Dave.


----------



## Paolo5

Hi Dave,

Has there been any update on when you might be getting your hands on the Vostok prototype?

Cheers,

Paolo5


----------



## Grahamg

A few Italian months is probably November/December time


----------



## DavecUK

Paolo5 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Has there been any update on when you might be getting your hands on the Vostok prototype?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paolo5


Nothing firm, but once a few things are agreed, it shouldn't take long to build. I'm having a discussion about size with them at the moment. I know the maximum dimensions it cannot exceed, and I'm holding out for those. A very large machine simply limits the market.


----------



## cdnpaul

Dave, any further developments?


----------



## Dallah

I really like it and think it is far better looking than the L-1. I think one way to improve would be to change the Faema type wands and knobs for joystick controls on Bezzera type wands. I just think the joysticks fit the design theme much better.


----------



## DavecUK

cdnpaul said:


> Dave, any further developments?


Nothing yet, still waiting to hear about the size...I know it's far too big...but making it smaller is a on trivial tast, as it would require a completely new tin design, pressings and frame etc.. for the 1 group.


----------



## cdnpaul

DavecUK said:


> Nothing yet, still waiting to hear about the size...I know it's far too big...but making it smaller is a on trivial tast, as it would require a completely new tin design, pressings and frame etc.. for the 1 group.


Thanks for the update. I guess we won't be able to buy this any time soon which is a pity.


----------



## PuFFaH

I'm after a 2 group, is this still a possibility?


----------



## DavecUK

PuFFaH said:


> I'm after a 2 group, is this still a possibility?


I guess, but you would have to go factory direct and have it shipped from Italy.


----------



## PuFFaH

Cheers Dave


----------



## PuFFaH

Forgot, does that mean the 2 group is available now? Also could you pass on contact info, tried searching but no luck.


----------



## PuFFaH

Found the cost of the 2 group and decided against the purchase though Antonio Nurri was a joy to deal with. Will still consider the single group in the autumn.


----------



## Paolo5

PuFFaH said:


> Found the cost of the 2 group and decided against the purchase though Antonio Nurri was a joy to deal with. Will still consider the single group in the autumn.


Pricing is such a fine balance....especially with a lever machine, which appeals to only a small percentage of buyers.

In Australia the Profitec Pro800 is priced at around AUS5000, which seems to be keeping stock on the shelves.


----------



## steveholt

Any update on the 1-group?


----------



## arellim

GCGlasgow said:


> Purely on aesthetics I'm not keen, The different coloured electronic panel I think looks cheap and don't like the space under the drip tray. Hot water and steam knobs not that attractive either. Not trying to be negative, just my opinion on looks.


I'm in complete agreement with this actually.

Toggle switches I think would look better although I'm not against lights as indicators of heat etc.

Again, on the legs and space under the tray; I don't want to see them from the front, i like the side profile, but they're not the prettiest.

Very excited to see it progress.

Andy


----------



## mfortin

steveholt said:


> Any update on the 1-group?


+1


----------



## oskuk

Well, in -17 they got it on show:


----------



## Rincewind

Good video....that Ventus was lever porn....YMMV


----------



## DavecUK

Ventus is fairly large, but an unusual design


----------

